# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Челябинск рядом

## Елена Неизвестно

Ни на что особо не надеюсь, но попытка не пытка. Ищу единомышленников. 21 год, курю, матерюсь.

----------


## я псих

> Ни на что особо не надеюсь, но попытка не пытка. Ищу единомышленников. 21 год, курю, матерюсь.


 Нифига себе рядом,почти 200 км по прямой

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Нифига себе рядом,почти 200 км по прямой


 Ну извиняй

----------


## я псих

> Ну извиняй


 Не извиню.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Ребят, я тут дохну

----------


## never forget

А я далеко, за 2,5 тыс. км. А так я тоже матерюсь и курю.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Здорово

----------


## Кирыч

я из челябы

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> я из челябы


 Сколько лет? Что тут делаешь?

----------


## Кирыч

41. Собираюсь сдохнуть.

----------


## Кирыч

Словимся?

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> 41. Собираюсь сдохнуть.


 Староват

----------


## Кирыч

Самый сок))

----------

